# Very loud noise on startup after PC is off for a long time.



## litwicki24 (Oct 17, 2012)

Everytime I turn off my PC, keep it off for some 3-4 hrs and then start again, the rear outlet fan starts giving a sound not unlike an old car motor (but not that loud in magnitude). After turning on it keeps roaring like that for a while and after about 5 minutes the fan sounds go back to usual whirring sound (the "normal" sound that fans make). Anybody know why?



When i turn off computer and turn again that doesnt happen. Like i say if i wait several hours , and then turn on computer i heard that noise.


Pc :
Sabertooth Z77
3770k stock
Msi Gtx 680 Twin Frozr
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 1000W


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 17, 2012)

Usually a dirty, dry old fan.

Open your case and place your fingers in the center of each case fan to see which one is the culprit.
Hopefully it is not the GPU making the noise.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 17, 2012)

But when GPU is max loaded i dont hear that. Only on start computer after several hours.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 17, 2012)

Its something maybe to do with that:"OK so i build a new computer with my friend and for a while i had this CPU fan error from the start..
the CPU fans works and spins...
i only get a CPU fan error once and after that i wont get it again until i leave my pc Turn off for a couple of hours...
if i turn off my PC and turn it back on i wont get the error unless i leave it off for a couple of hours then turn it back on."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

litwicki24 said:


> But when GPU is max loaded i dont hear that. Only on start computer after several hours.



That's because its cold. Sounds like the barrings are going. Replace the fan.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That's because its cold. Sounds like the barrings are going. Replace the fan.



But what fan? CPU?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

litwicki24 said:


> But what fan? CPU?



You said the rear exhaust fan. I assumed you knew which fan that was. 

Pop open the side after a few hours of cooling down and crank it up and listen to whats making the noise.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 17, 2012)

That will be hard, because GPU and CPU are closest  ehh. Maybe i plug off card and turn pc without card? Can i? I have Sabertooth Z77 with GPU integrated. I must mess something in BIOS? Or just plug GPU off and turn on pc?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2012)

litwicki24 said:


> That will be hard, because GPU and CPU are closest  ehh. Maybe i plug off card and turn pc without card? Can i? I have Sabertooth Z77 with GPU integrated. I must mess something in BIOS? Or just plug GPU and turn on pc?



If its making noise its hardware. Not anything in the bios. Trust me. Pop open the side and crank it up. It will be easy to see whats making the noise.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 17, 2012)

just unplug all the fans and plug them back in 1 by 1. You should be ok to unplug the cpu fan too, just remember to plug it back in.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 17, 2012)

Agreeing with all responses so far - its almost certainly a fan that's wearing out - and yes - wait till its doing it, and open the case and listen to find out witch one.

There is a silly looking trick I've used before - its foolish but it can be helpful identifying a noisy fan, or a squeeely capacitor, or whatever other potential mystery sound in an also otherwise noisy environment : 

Get a short length of thick flexible hose like a hosepipe - or a long cardboard inner tube from a tissue roll - but a flexible hose is easier, hold one end to your ear - and point the other end (in the case of a noisy fan) at each of the fans in your system until you ID the noisy one. I know this sounds stupid and it can also look pretty stupid, but if you have a lot of other ambient noise to deal with as in some server rooms, this can really cut the troubleshooting time in quarters.

(  AND you can 100% find noisy capacitors like this in seconds too, then just coat that sucker in candle wax  - I HATE noisy capacitors - THIS MAY VOID YOUR WARRANTY  )


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

BazookaJoe said:


> Agreeing with all responses so far - its almost certainly a fan that's wearing out - and yes - wait till its doing it, and open the case and listen to find out witch one.
> 
> There is a silly looking trick I've used before - its foolish but it can be helpful identifying a noisy fan, or a squeeely capacitor, or whatever other potential mystery sound in an also otherwise noisy environment :
> 
> Get a short length of thick flexible hose like a hosepipe - or a long cardboard inner tube from a tissue roll - but a flexible hose is easier, hold one end to your ear - and point the other end (in the case of a noisy fan) at each of the fans in your system until you ID the noisy one. I know this sounds stupid and it can also look pretty stupid, but if you have a lot of other ambient noise to deal with as in some server rooms, this can really cut the troubleshooting time in quarters.



heck this is like the screw driver as a mechanics stethoscope technique, it's not stupid honestly.


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 17, 2012)

ok i risk and buy that:

http://www.x-kom.pl/p/74386-chlodze...-212-evo-775-1155-1366-2011-am2-am3-fm1.html#


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 17, 2012)

litwicki24 said:


> ok i risk and buy that:
> 
> http://www.x-kom.pl/p/74386-chlodze...-212-evo-775-1155-1366-2011-am2-am3-fm1.html#



its not a risk is a good move for future oc and replace the noisy stock fan,like the other guys tells you,you have to try all the fan by stop each one and see what makes noise,this thing appen to me 1 year ago and was the oil of the fan to dry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> its not a risk is a good move for future oc and replace the noisy stock fan,like the other guys tells you,you have to try all the fan by stop each one and see what makes noise,this thing appen to me 1 year ago and was the oil of the fan to dry.



not everyone overclocks, but ya aftermarket coolers tend to be quieter than OEM units


----------



## litwicki24 (Oct 17, 2012)

Basically when I boot up I can hear a strange noise. Sounds like a fan losing power or slowing down. When I get into Win 7 Its  quiet and normal. The noise is gone.

This only seems to happen if the pc is left off for quite long and I boot it up in the mornings etc.

Any idea what this could be?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

I've had that many times. Can be worn bearings or it is running out of lubricant. I've temporarily fixed them by oiling it, but the fan will be need replaced sooner or latter.
You could also try to stop softly, one by one momentarily to id what does the noise.
But it's generally the CPU fan.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2012)

litwicki24 said:


> Basically when I boot up I can hear a strange noise. Sounds like a fan losing power or slowing down. When I get into Win 7 Its  quiet and normal. The noise is gone.
> 
> This only seems to happen if the pc is left off for quite long and I boot it up in the mornings etc.
> 
> Any idea what this could be?



sounds like a fan is sticking initially


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 18, 2012)

litwicki24 said:


> Basically when I boot up I can hear a strange noise. Sounds like a fan losing power or slowing down. When I get into Win 7 Its  quiet and normal. The noise is gone.
> 
> This only seems to happen if the pc is left off for quite long and I boot it up in the mornings etc.
> 
> Any idea what this could be?



Already said.
One of the fans inside your case.

There is a possibility it maybe the CPU fan if the CPU fan is connected to the CPU header.
If you are running a stock intel cooler it would be much easier to press on the center of the case fans to find out which one is causing the problem rather than installing the CPU cooler without knowing if it really is the culprit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2012)

holy shitballs

One of you fans is going bad, find out which one by using ur god damned ear and then replace that fan

/thread


----------

